# Horse found mutilated in Dublin - Warning contains graphic pics



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Maple said:


> Graphic images show horse’s mauled body in North Dublin
> 
> Further to this story, which states they had believed it to be dogs, there is now a €5000 reward being offered for information leading to the person who did this.
> 
> ...


I could personally see how dogs or a wild animal could do this, it happens here in Texas. It could happen anywhere.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wandering dogs will often pack together then they hunt like wolves. Some will run the animal for a while, then others take over. When the animal is to tired to offer much fight the dogs/wolves will hamstring the animal to cripple it and it soon goes down. In my town, an oft roving pack of dogs would wind up at the elementary school. Did the dog catcher go after the owners? Nope. My big fear was that one day something would snap in one of these dogs and they'd take a kid down. Couldn't seem to get that thro his head.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

It was reported here that the ear was cleanly cut off. I wouldn't think that a dog could manage to cut it so evenly, I would think that there would be some "shredding". 

They do believe that it involved a person or people now, as there is a €5k reward being offered.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I've seen the aftermath of dogs. They can do ALOT of damage. Once sat on my porch trying to call the owner of the cow feild next to me. All I heard for hours was a mamma cow mooing and a baby cow crying and bogs barking. I finally got hold of the owner but he found nothing. The next day we left out house and found the baby calf, still alive. It had one eye, it's jaw was ripped off and missing, while it's tongue hung out half checked off, along with it's ears and it's tail. They can do ALOT of damage. They did this to the baby cow WHILE the mother tried to chase them off, so I do not see them having a problem with a lone horse... Although from the pictures I cant tell, but I'd expect to see bites on it's stomach. I dont see how they would have gotten the ears without causing it to go down or drop it's head. They would stay away from the legs obviously. And altho they would go for head first, they have to tire ot down first, so they will usually bite it to get it to stay in one place and fight itself out instead of running. Altho this will help tire it, it also tires the pack, and possibly open it up to escaping.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks like dog damage to me.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The wounds seem a little precise for dogs to me. Plus, they seem almost planned, when you look at where they are. Unless the dogs got it when it was already down, it would surely have wounds on the legs, stomach, and muzzle.

But dog attacks are often confused with human savagery. Only recently there was a case near me where a number of sheep were found slaughtered, allegedly stabbed multiple times. Turns out some low lifes had set their pig dogs on them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with the dog assessment. Their jaws are made for ripping hide clean off. Wolves do the same things. It's tragic, either way.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Prolly dogs, they most likely chased the horse and he fell and the dog took ahold of his neck. Just look at the position the body is in. The number one reason why I hate feral dogs. If I ever see one going after a horse or any pet, he will definitely end up shot, I would not allow any on my property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems odd to me that more damage wasnt done to take such a large animal down... Why are there no bite or scratch marks on the body? Just a few big holes and an obvious large slash in the belly. It seems more to me the horse died from something else and scavengers, be it dogs or whatever else, took advantage and had a snack. I just cant see a horse going down without more attack wounds. Not to mention if the horse were alive when the wounds were caused there would me plenty of blood, and to me it looks fairly blood free other than some seeping.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Like Honeysuga said, it looks like the horse was dead and then was chewed on afterwards.


----------

